# Solution repair on driveshaft center bearing support (Part 1)



## kaynine364 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm Frank Valencia, I'm a master tech and shop owner here in Miami, FL. I just wanted to share a step by step repair on those center bearing supports that break real easily due to the amount of torque these vehicles make with such crappy rubber inserts around the bearing. My customer comes in with a rear end vibration while driving which sounded like there was a driveline issue. When I lifted the vehicle I found this:

























So obviously I was searching everywhere on these parts. But all I got was that the whole driveshaft had to be replaced. It's like $1100.00 from the stealership and the only other solution was thedriveshaftshop with the after market 1100hp driveshaft that's like $700.00. The thing is I started looking at this really well...and I came up with an aha moment. It took me back to the homemade motor mount inserts I used to do in my racing days. When I explained the procedure to my customer he was psyched. Let me tell you this repair is even better and more durable that this factory crap. And it works excellent! So here it goes...

Step 1: Upon removal of driveshaft, you need to set the shaft on a shop vise. You have to remove the center bearing support bracket so you can prep and clean the interior. It might be a pain in the ass to remove it from the end of the shaft. You might have to remove some of the rubber material to get it out. Once it's out grind all that old rubber material on the inside.









Step 2: Once the bracket is removed, you have to draw out a cross like drawing and make it perfectly center as if the bearing is installed. Try using some kind of measuring caliper or ruler to help you with the measurement. Use some kind of tack to keep the paper stuck against the bracket.









Step 3: Once you have the paper guide set, follow the top of the line towards the bracket and mark with a punch centering the middle of all four points of the bracket. I also marked an arrow of the direction in which I removed the bracket just in case you don't mistakenly install it backwards.









Step 4: Once you have the punch marks on all four sides, it's time to drill. What I used was a 3/16" drill bit because I'm using a size 6M X 1.0 bolt so that made the hole big enough to tap this size bolt. Sizes may vary on what you have but I prefer metric due to the small amount of metal thickness you have on that bracket. Try to keep drill holes well centered.

















Step 5: Once your done drilling all four holes, tap all four holes carefully keeping it very centered as you bite into the metal. If you angle the tap you'll screw this up so be very careful. Watch yourself as you start tapping in. Spray WD-40 onto the tap before beginning. 

















To be continued...I ran out of time I'll finish it tomorrow.


----------

